# اكاديمية الشروق



## محمد مهتدى (20 أبريل 2006)

قسم الهندسة الطبية


----------



## محمد العصا (21 أبريل 2006)

وين الموضوع


----------



## eng/dream (22 أبريل 2006)

تقصد تقول ان الشروق فيها هندسة طبية ولا اية الموضوع


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

اهدى شويه يامهتدى


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه ياعم مهتدى فين المواضيع


----------



## biogenious (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مهتدى يقصد بالظبط ان فى اكادمية الشروق هندسة طبية اول دفعة اتخرجت سنة 2000وان شاء اللة القسم فى تطور مستمر من دفعات جديرة بالقسم أخوك شريف جعفر (biomedical engineer)


----------



## wika (6 أكتوبر 2006)

احنا من الشروق برضة

أكيد انت عايز تعمل الموضوع عشان الناس اللى فى الشروق


----------



## مصعب السروي (6 أكتوبر 2006)

محمد مهتدي مهندس من اسوان 
بس جامد زي اخوه مصطفي
اكاديميةا لشروق تحترم هذا الموقع 
ننتظر منك ردك يا مهتدي


----------



## محمد مهتدى (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ازيكم ياجماعة اخبار الطبية اية


----------



## ميدو الاول (18 يوليو 2009)

قسم الطبية من الاقسام الجديدة ومن الاقسام التوقع ان تطور بسرعه لذلك فان اكاديمية الشروق يوجد بها هذا القسم 
لكى لاتحرم ابنائها الطلاب من هذا القسم


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## mustafa el (20 يوليو 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=83309892417


----------



## aluaa (20 يوليو 2009)

ياترى ايه مزايا الطبية
وقسم طبية افضل ام عمارة بالنسبة للبنات
انا خلصت اعدادى رايحة اولى ومحتاره حد يفدنى


----------



## aluaa (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا الحمد لله نجحت ف اعدادى 
ودخله سنه اولى ومحتاره ومحتاجه رايكم
ادخل طبية ولا عماره ايه المناسب للبنت


----------



## aluaa (20 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا جماعة حد يرد عليا


----------

